# SuperTest Cycle?!



## GetSwullll (Apr 30, 2007)

So I'm taking supertest at 2ccs a week..one shot usually Monday's and Wed. every week for a total of 450mgs per shot. I've only taken a 10week cycle of Andropen 275 before and I was thinking of doing this cycle a little longer since I'm not taking any orals or anything with it. What's a safe time frame...would it be safe to go 15 weeks at same rate...longer, or is that too long. Here's some info. to help. 

*EACH ML OF SUPERTEST CONTAIN:
32 mg per ml of testosterone acetate 
147 mg per ml of testosterone decanoate 
73 mg per ml of testosterone propionate 
73 mg per ml of testosterone phenylpropionate 
125 mg per ml of testosterone cypionate *


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 30, 2007)

I think you can go longer without any problems if your a healthy guy.
Assuming you dont Drink Much or often,Smoke,Rec Drugs etc.

Idealy you would want to have some bloodwork done every so often to make sure everything is ok. A Lot of people dont, Im guilty of this myself, But that would be the Smart and safest thing to do.


----------



## GetSwullll (Apr 30, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> I think you can go longer without any problems if your a healthy guy.
> Assuming you dont Drink Much or often,Smoke,Rec Drugs etc.
> 
> Idealy you would want to have some bloodwork done every so often to make sure everything is ok. A Lot of people dont, Im guilty of this myself, But that would be the Smart and safest thing to do.




Thanks, you've helped me a lot throughout this stuff.  I'm on my fourth week into the cycle and i've drank couple times here and there, is that really bad for me to do? I wans't sure and had only heard about def. not drinking if you're taking orals becuas of the liver. Either way I'll stop for sure since I'm gonna stretch the cycle out.

Another question..as far as the supertest..should I exceed 2ccs per week and do 3 ccs, or keep it the same and just stretch it out to around 15-20 week cycle?

Thanks again and sorry for the newb questions. hah


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 30, 2007)

I dont think a night out or a drink here and there is gonna hurt ya.
Im no doctor though! I Just think it needs to kept to a minnimum and not out getting piss drunk night after night. I see my friends here to a lot of things I feel is worse on the body then running a bit of Steroids. Ya know what I mean?

4th week your probably just now realy good and 'on'
I think 900mg of test is plenty. If anything get you something else to add with it...Eq or deca is what Id reccomend, something Anabolic.

any questions you have ask away...thats why were here and thats what keeps the board going... Were all on the same team and here to help and learn from eachothers experiences.  goodluck
I say 15-20 weeks no problem


----------



## GetSwullll (May 1, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> I dont think a night out or a drink here and there is gonna hurt ya.
> Im no doctor though! I Just think it needs to kept to a minnimum and not out getting piss drunk night after night. I see my friends here to a lot of things I feel is worse on the body then running a bit of Steroids. Ya know what I mean?
> 
> 4th week your probably just now realy good and 'on'
> ...



Yea, i def. know what ya mean by the friends doing crazy stuff. Thanks again man and i don't ever really drink but wanted to take precaution as always. I'll do 20 weeks and hopefully throw some size on. Appreciate all the help. I'll keep yall posted.


----------



## GetSwullll (May 17, 2007)

I'm on my sixth week and my nipples are geten pretty sensitive. KInda hurt if I hit them on something. I was wondering, should I start clomid or nolva sooner?  Also, instead of 20 weeks could i possibly start taken 3ccs a week starting soon to shorten the 20 and still use all my product. 


all advice welcome please

thanks


----------



## jarhead95 (May 17, 2007)

*Oh man!*



			
				GetSwullll said:
			
		

> I'm on my sixth week and my nipples are geten pretty sensitive. KInda hurt if I hit them on something. I was wondering, should I start clomid or nolva sooner?  Also, instead of 20 weeks could i possibly start taken 3ccs a week starting soon to shorten the 20 and still use all my product.
> 
> 
> all advice welcome please
> ...



I think thats a sign of gyno (bitch tits) kicking in. I'm no doctor either, but I read about that crap. You might be taking too much test a week. Why didnt you use nolvadex or somthing with this super test cycle?


----------



## GetSwullll (May 18, 2007)

I do have plenty of nolva and clomid..but I'm not even halfway throught the cycle and most don't use anti-estrogens until the last week of the cycle. I'm just wondering if I should start early.


----------



## jarhead95 (May 18, 2007)

*Sorry dude*



			
				GetSwullll said:
			
		

> I do have plenty of nolva and clomid..but I'm not even halfway throught the cycle and most don't use anti-estrogens until the last week of the cycle. I'm just wondering if I should start early.



Sorry dude I meant arimidex not nolva. Your right most use nolva or anyother pct post cycle.


----------



## GetSwullll (May 19, 2007)

*IT's all god Jarhead*

Meanwhile, anyone have advice on if I can speed the cycle up? And if I should start taking something now for the soreness, or is it usual about this time through the cycle.

E


----------



## Big Danny (May 20, 2007)

I would imed. start taking nolva 10 mg a day for the whole cycle.


----------



## GetSwullll (May 20, 2007)

Big Danny said:
			
		

> I would imed. start taking nolva 10 mg a day for the whole cycle.




Ok, i'll start the 10mg/ed for now. I should have plenty. Hopefully this will help me and let me kon if anyone has any other suggestions. 

Meanwhile, im gonna bumpe up to 3ccs of the supertest a week and shorten it to 15 week cycle. Let me know if this is an ok idea.


----------

